# HELP!! My thermostat isn't turning my furnace off!!



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Disconnect the stat, and see if the furnace stops coming on for that zone.


----------



## Mac Danny (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks! I am so afraid of screwing something up. Since I installed the thermostat I should be able to disconnect it. 

Thermostat is disconnected.. Waiting for furnace to see if it turns on every so often. 

How can I tell if it is turning on for that zone? I have the other zone set to 55 in order to have the heat not turn on. 

Furnace just kicked on. Not sure for what zone or purpose.


----------



## Mac Danny (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, so Thermostat disconnected but furnace still turns on. The heaters in the other zone are off so it's not heating them. 

Now what?? 

Thanks everyone for your advice. 

-Dan


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Are the radiators in the "bad" zone still heating up with the thermostat disconnected? You might have a shorted wire somewhere.

It is not unusual to find wires crushed behind the thermostat back plate and the wall and shorts can happen there.

Many furnaces will cycle on and off on their own schedule so the boiler or water jacket temperature stays somewhat constant. But it should not cycle on every five minutes.

Forced hot water and steam furnaces have internal thermostats called aquastats to control the boiler temperature. Adjusting and replacing these is usually a job for experts.

Turn off the furnace master switch or breaker for an hour or so every so often to minimize wasted fuel.


----------



## Mac Danny (Dec 28, 2008)

The heaters in the bad zone are still giving off heat. The furnace cycles on every 5-7 minutes an shows no signs of stopping. :furious:

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Mac Danny (Dec 28, 2008)

I just turned off the master switch and everything stopped. 

I put in another call to my plumber who should call me back on Monday. 

good news is, it is 65 degrees out today and 45 tomorrow so we shouldn't need the heater on. 

Thanks Allen and beenthere for your help. 


-Dan


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

Probably a zone valve stuck open with the end switch closed. If you can locate this valve you may be able to free it up.


----------



## Mac Danny (Dec 28, 2008)

SKIP4661 said:


> Probably a zone valve stuck open with the end switch closed. If you can locate this valve you may be able to free it up.




Both Zone valves look the same with the switch in the up position. 

They are the ones that look like little beehives right?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If your refering to the Taco zone valve.
The manual level, doesn't move, unless you move it.


----------



## Mac Danny (Dec 28, 2008)

beenthere said:


> If your refering to the Taco zone valve.
> The manual level, doesn't move, unless you move it.


Can i use the taco valve to shut down one zone but run the other zone?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Depends, on why its sticking/staying open.

Remove the wire from the 1 terminal, and keep the lever up.

If its a problem with the power head, that will stop the heat.

If its a problem with the valve seat, it will still give you heat when the other zone calls.


----------



## Mac Danny (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, 

So the resolution to the story is that the heating tech came today we flipped the switch on the boiler and everything is working perfectly without any repairs!

So whatever it was I am out 100$ for the visit even though nothing was wrong at the time to the visit. 

Here is hoping it was just a glitch that was worked out by being powered off. 

All in all I am just happy the thing is working.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

It will stick again.


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

ditto


----------

